# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Dartfrog Supplies?

## Katieasaur

Where does everyone buy their dartfrog supplies at?

----------


## Don

There are a bunch of good places to deal with and I buy often from Josh's Frogs and Black Jungle most of the time.  

Tony, PoisonBeauties, and Tim (members on the forum) also have a great reputation for supplying frogs, fly cultures, springtails, plants and such, when they offer them up in the "For Sale" section of the forum.

----------



----------


## Katieasaur

cool thanks cuz im srsly contemplating setting up a tank for some leucs

----------


## bshmerlie

LLL Reptile has a good selection of supplies and they always carry Leucs.  You can also go to the San Diego show this weekend and get any needed supplies or frogs.

----------


## Katieasaur

I want to go to the show sooo bad but no one will go with me and I don't wanna go alone lol

----------


## Michael

I have purchased from the following, Josh's Frogs and Black Jungle, AAAFrogs and Vivarium Concepts.  For many of my  bromeliads I have ordered from http://www.bromeliadsnsuch.com.  Also Vivarium Concepts for some great wood in my vivariums.  

With shipping costs so high for many things I tend to maximize my orders for materials so sometimes I may pay a bit more for an item but recover that cost with shipping a larger order.

----------


## Tony

What sort of supplies do you need? You can find many supplies at local hardware stores, garden centers, etc. and save a significant amount over ordering in "reptile branded" products.

----------


## Michael

Sorry Tony I forgot to mention I have ordered from you too, ( frogs not supplies yet) and the service was great!!

----------



----------


## Tony

Thanks Mike. I don't really sell supplies since the best products are usually available locally at excellent prices. Most of the "reptile brand" stuff out there is overpriced and often of lesser quality than mass market alternatives.

----------


## Katieasaur

well i just wanted to try to set a 10 gal to begin with so basically hydroton, substrate, coco huts, plants, frogs, fly cultures .... basically everything

----------


## bshmerlie

LLL Reptilein Meniffee is about a 40 min drive from you...good prices too. They conduct viv building classes too.

----------


## Katieasaur

awesome ill be like right next to there tomorrow too so i might be able to swing by there

----------

